
Grasping the essence of life: men help ex-offenders embrace positive masculinity - DanBC
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/grasping-essence-life-men-helping-ex-offenders-embrace-positive/?utm_content=buffer7645e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ErikVandeWater
Key highlight:

"Of the 54 men who have graduated from the six programmes run to date, there
has been an 80pc drop in offending rates, and as many as 80pc of them have
found employment or gone into further education."

